# Επιπρόσθετα > Ενέργεια: Εξοικονόμιση, Άλλες Μορφές Παραγωγής >  >  απορίες για συνδεση φωτοβολταϊκου συστήματος

## Μιχάληςrc

Γειά σας. ...εχω δυο πανελ 240wp 24v έκαστο. .δυο ελεγκτες φορτισης mppt wellsee 15A,12/24v...τέσσερις μπαταριες 240ah12v έκαστη ..μετατροπέα 12_220ν.2000w....και μια ανεμογεννητρια 600w 12v.Εν αρχάς θελω να τα λειτουργησω διχως την ανεμογεννηΓειά σας. ...εχω δυο πανελ 240wp 24v έκαστο. .δυο ελεγκτες φορτισης mppt wellsee 15A,12/24v...τέσσερις μπαταριες 240ah12v έκαστη ..μετατροπέα 12_220ν.2000w....και μια ανεμογεννητρια 600w 12v.Εν αρχάς θελω να τα λειτουργησω διχως την ανεμογεννητρια. Θα μπορεσουν αυτα τα πανελ να φορτισουν ολλες τις μπαταριες σε παράλληλη συνδεση..αν οχι ,παιζει κανενα σχεδιο να τις φορτιζω σε δυαδες? Αυτοι οι ελεγκτες αν εχω καταλαβει σωστα επειδή μπαίνουν ενας σε καθε πανελ οι εξοδοι τους παραλληλιζονται και μετα συνδεονται στο σύστημα +,-...των μπαταριων. ?
Αν βαλω την ανεμογεννητρια ο ελεγκτής ο δικος της θα συνδεθει και αυτος παράλληλα στην έξοδο των άλλων δυο? Το καλωδιο του καθε πανελ ειναιπεριπου 15..20μετρα λεω να βαλω 10mm nyaf ειναι αρκετό? Τελος θαθελα να μου πείτε αν έχετε ακουσει γιαυτον τον ελεγκτή αν ειναι αξιόπιστος...Τελος εχω την υποψία οτι επειδή το σύστημα θα μπει σε χωριο της Κρήτης εχω αρκετο τον ηλιο οπότε πιστεύω
 να κανω δουλειά με τα δυο μονο πανελ εφόσον οι καταναλωσεις μου ειναι μονο 4 λαμπες λεντ προς το παρόν. Το θεμα  ειναι πως θα φορτιζω ανα δυο τις μπαταριες και μετα να συνδεονται οι αλλες δυο και ταυτοχρονα να μεταφερω το φορτίο στις δυο φορτισμενς..Αν μπορουν τα πανελ να τις  φορτισουν όλες μαζί δεν μπενει αυτο το πρόβλημα. .Αποτι βλεπω στο φορουμ υπάρχουν άνθρωποι με πολυ περισσοτερες γνωσεις απο μενα που ειμαι χομπιστας και θεώρησα σωστο να απευθυνθω σαυτους...ευχαριστω...

----------


## genesis

Καλώς ήρθες Μιχάλη.
Τεράστιο το θέμα και πολλά τα ερωτήματα που έθεσες. Θα προσπαθήσω να απαντήσω τηλεγραφικά. Από μέρους σου θα ήταν καλό να αφιερώσεις χρόνο και να κάνεις μία αναζήτηση σε παλιότερες συζητήσεις όπου σίγουρα θα βρεις πολλές απαντήσεις.

1. Εφόσον οι μπαταρίες σου είναι σε καλή κατάσταση και ιδίου τύπου / ηλικίας, το σωστότερο είναι να συνδεθούν όλες μαζί παράλληλα με ισομήκεις γέφυρες. Η τελική τροφοδοσία θα πρέπει να είναι διαγώνια, δηλ. το (+) από την 1η μπαταρία και το (-) από την τελευταία.

2. Μία συστοιχία 12V/960Ah για να μπορεί να φορτιστεί πλήρως χρειάζεται ρεύμα φόρτισης ίσο με το 1/20 της ονομαστικής χωρητικότητας τουλάχιστον. Δηλαδή χρειάζεσαι 50A τουλάχιστον για να μπορείς να φορτίσεις πλήρως αυτές τις μπαταρίες. Τα Φ/Β που έχεις είναι λίγα ακόμη και αν δεν υπάρχουν καταναλώσεις και όλο το παραγόμενο ρεύμα πηγαίνει προς φόρτιση. Θα πρέπει να μπορείς να βοηθάς την φόρτιση με έναν εξωτερικό φορτιστή από γεννήτρια ή ακόμη καλύτερα να έχει έναν inverter-charger. Η βοήθεια θα χρειαστεί σίγουρα τον χειμώνα. Βρες και διάβασε στο manual των μπαταριών τις προτεινόμενες στάθμες τάσεις του κατασκευαστή τους για να ρυθμιστούν σωστά οι ρυθμιστές φόρτισης (αν ρυθμίζονται).

3. Οι ρυθμιστές που έχεις είναι ήδη μικροί για το 240άρι πάνελ το οποίο μπορεί να παράξει πάνω από 15A (σε 12βολτη μπαταρία με MPPT ρυθμιστή) με πλήρη ηλιοφάνεια. Θα ήταν σωστότερο να βάλεις έναν MPPT ρυθμιστή και για τα 2 Φ/Β που θα μπορεί να διαχειριστεί τουλάχιστον 60 - 80A ώστε να μπορείς να προσθέσεις αργότερα Φ/Β.

4. Βάσει των παραπάνω και εφόσον στο σημείο υπάρχει καλό αιολικό δυναμικό, πιστεύω ότι πρέπει να βάλεις την Α/Γ από την αρχή. Ο ρυθμιστής της θα συνδεθεί στην συστοιχία των μπαταριών παράλληλα με αυτούς/αυτόν των Φ/Β.

5. Εφόσον το καλώδιο του κάθε Φ/Β πάνελ μεταφέρει το πολύ μέχρι ~8A (@ ~30V), δεν είναι ανάγκη να είναι 10άρι. Και 6αρι θα ήταν αρκετό για το μήκος που αναφέρεις.

6. Για τις αρχικές καταναλώσεις που αναφέρεις δεν θα υπάρχει πρόβλημα με αυτά τα Φ/Β. Απλά χρειάζεται λίγη προσοχή ώστε να φορτίζονται πλήρως οι μπαταρίες βάσει των προδιαγραφών του κατασκευαστή. Διαφορετικά θα χαλάσουν πρόωρα.

----------


## Μιχάληςrc

Ευχαριστώ πολυ Genesis για την  άμεση απαντηση.
Επειδη φοβήθηκα λιγο με τα 15+ αμπερ που λες οτι  θα βγαλει το καθε πανελ με πολυ ηλιο ....θα μου πρότεινες καποια ασφαλεια η καποια αλλη προστασια δεδομενου οτι δεν εχω λεφτα για να παρω οπως λες εναν πιο ισχυρό ελεγκτη...πιστευεις οτι μπορει και να καουν αυτοι που εχω?..Πιστευω οτι η συμβουλη σου να βαλω και την ανεμ/τρια ειναι η πιο σωστη για την περιπτωση, ουτως η άλλως αυτα τα αγορασα για να τα δουλεψω όλα μαζι...Παντως ειναι παραξενο γιατι το μαγαζι απτο οποιο τα αγορασα μου εδωσε 15Α ελεγκτη γιαυτα τα πανελ..

----------


## genesis

Το πιο πιθανό είναι ότι σε ισχυρή ηλιοφάνεια όπου θα μπορεί να ξεπεράσει τα 15A, ο ρυθμιστής απλά θα "φρενάρει" εκεί. Οι ποιοτικοί ρυθμιστές αυτό κάνουν συνήθως όταν πρόκειται να ξεπεράσουν τα όρια λειτουργίας τους. Δεν μπορώ να είμαι σίγουρος για αυτόν....ρίξε μια ματιά στο manual να δεις αν γράφει κάτι.

Για το μαγαζί που τα αγόρασες δεν θα ήθελα να σχολιάσω κάτι....όλα αυτά που ρωτάς θα έπρεπε να στα έχει πει ΠΡΙΝ τα ρωτήσεις κατά την άποψή μου....μην αγοράζεις με κριτήριο ΜΟΝΟ την τιμή.

----------


## Μιχάληςrc

Δεν εχεις αδικο φιλε Genesis αλλα σαν πρωταρης και γω δεν εδωσα πολυ βαρος στους ελεγκτες φορτισης και εμπιστευτηκα το μαγαζι ..πιστευω ομως οτι εχω σοβαροτερα προβληματα να λυσω ..γιατι οι ελεγκτες μπορουν ευκολα καποια στιγμη να αντικατασταθουν με εναν καλο....Το θεμα που με απασχολεί αμεσα ειναι να γινουν οι καλωδιωσεις σωστα με τις σωστες διατομες και με τις απαραίτητες ασφαλειες οπως και την γειωση...Το σύστημα θα τοποθετηθεί υποχρεωτικά μεσα στο σπίτι οποτε πρεπει να εξαλειψω το ενδεχομενο πυρκαγιας τουλαχιστο οσο λειπω...Επίσης να δω τι μπορω να κανω σε ενδεχομενο κεραυνο..δεν εχει ξανασυμβει αλλα δεν ξερεις..Δεν ξερω και ποσο ευκολα μπορουν να εκραγουν αυτες οι μπαταριες που ειναι με υγρα..Όλα αυτα με προβληματιζουν γιατι ενω έφτιαξα αυτο το χωρο για να εχω την ησυχία μου μακρια απο την πόλη να ασχολούμαι με την δουλειαμου λεω μην ειναι καλυτερα να το λειτουργησω με κερακια..που λεει ο λογος....ευχαριστω! και παλι..

----------


## genesis

Μιχάλη, είσαι πλέον "ψυλλιασμένος" και αυτό είναι καλό.
Διάβασε προσεκτικά τα manual του εξοπλισμού, κυρίως των ρυθμιστών και του inverter.
Εκεί θα βρεις όλες τις πληροφορίες σχετικά με τις συνδέσεις (διατομές καλωδιων, ασφάλειες, διακόπτες, κλπ.).
Στις μπαταρίες θα πρέπει να βάλεις μία "γενική" ασφάλεια που θα τις προστατεύσει από βραχυκυκλώματα.
Το θέμα είναι αρκετά περίπλοκο και κρύβει παγίδες. Αν βλέπεις ότι δεν καταλαβαίνεις κάτι, ρώτησε εδώ ή απευθύνσου σε επαγγελματία που έχει αποδεδειγμένη εμπειρία και γνώσεις σε τέτοια συστήματα.

----------


## Μιχάληςrc

Σίγουρα φιλεμου η βοηθεια ειναι απαραίτητη γιαυτο άλλωστε βρίσκομαι εδω...
Τωρα ειμαι στα σχεδια και σκέφτομαι να κανω το κύκλωμα του φωτισμου 12βολτ και πριζες ψυγείο 220...αλλα επειδή εχω και μια γεννήτρια 3,5κνα λεω να την εχω μονιμα στην ταρατσα και με ενα συστημα διακοπτων η ρελε ισχύος να μπορει ολο το σπιτι να τροφοδοτηθεί απο την γεννήτρια βγαζοντας εκτος το σύστημα των μπαταριων.Ετσι θα μπορω  να δουλευω πιο ισχυρα εργαλεια (ηλ.σκουπα τρυπανι κομπρεσερακι..κτλ) διχως να κουραζω τις μπαταριες.Αυτο λοιπον ειναι ο λογος που μαλλον θα κανω ολο το συστημα 220 αλλωστε ο ινβερτερ μου ειναι αρκετα καλος και εχει ελαχιστες απώλειες

----------


## genesis

Η καλύτερη και σωστότερη λύση θα ήταν να είχες πάρει έναν inverter-charger με ενσωματωμένο μεταγωγικό διακόπτη, αντί για έναν "σκέτο" inverter.
Με έναν inverter-charger θα είχες την δυνατότητα να συνδέσεις και την γεννήτριά σου.
Κάθε φορά που θα την έβαζες μπροστά το μηχάνημα θα τροφοδοτούσε τις καταναλώσεις από την γεννήτρια και παράλληλα θα έκανε φόρτιση των μπαταριών.
Με αυτόν τον τρόπο δεν θα χρειαζόταν να κάνεις κάποιον χειρισμό (πέρα από το να βάλεις μπροστά την γεννήτρια) και δεν θα υπήρχε καθόλου διακοπή της τροφοδοσίας προς τα φορτία.

Ο φωτισμός 12V χρειάζεται προσοχή καθώς η διαχείριση ρευμάτων DC / χαμηλής τάσης παρουσιάζει κάποιες ιδιαιτερότητες και απαιτούνται μεγαλύτερες διατομές καλωδίων και υλικά με προδιαγραφές DC.
Στην θέση σου θα προτιμούσα να τροφοδοτούνται όλα από AC αφού θεωρώ δεδομένο ότι το σπίτι έχει πλήρη ηλεκτρολογική εγκατάσταση και πίνακα με όλα τα απαραίτητα από πλευράς ασφάλειας.

Μπορείς να τροφοδοτείς από τον inverter τα πάντα εκτός από τα "βαριά" φορτία τα οποία θα τα τροφοδοτείς από μία ανεξάρτητη παροχή κατ' ευθείαν από την γεννήτρια. Επίσης, μπορείς να προσθέσεις έναν φορτιστή (ικανό για πολύωρη λειτουργία σε μεγάλο ρεύμα φόρτισης) ώστε παράλληλα να γίνεται κια φόρτιση κάθε φορά που λειτουργεί η γεννήτρια. Θα το χρειαστείς κυρίως τον χειμώνα.

----------

vasilllis (17-02-15)

----------


## Μιχάληςrc

Ευχαριστω σας για τις πολύτιμες γνώμες. ..
Τελικα μετα απο εναν πιο ώριμο υπολογισμο καταναλωσεων και οικονομικης δυνατότητας αποφάσισα να χρησιμοποιησω μονο τις δυο μπαταριες 230ah 12v ....κρατωντας εφεδρικες τις αλλες δυο.Οι καταναλώσεις θαειναι 5 λαμπες led 5w κθεμια...που θα λειτουργούν 5ωρες το πολυ όλες μαζι.Η βαρια καταναλωση θα ειναι ενα μινι ψυγείο 70w που θαδουλευειμονο οταν είμαι κει οσο θελω εγω για συντήρηση νερου και ζαρζαβατικων ..αυτο το λεω γιατι ειναι προς το παρον δευτερεύουσας σημασίας ενα ψυγειο γιαυτο το χωρο.Οτι αλλο εργαλειο θα χρειαστω απλα τροφοδοτω τον πινακα του σπιτιου με τη γεννητρια αφου εχω τον δικοψει απο τον ινβερτερ..
Παραθετοντας αυτα τα στοιχεία. ..εχω καποιες ερωτησεις.
Τα 2 πανελ 24v 240pw θα καταφερουν να φορτισου τις μπαταριες...με δυο μαϊμού mppt φορτιστες 
οπως αυτους που μου δωσε το μαγαζι ...mppt wellsee 15Α 12 /24v.Αποτι βλεπω στο γιουτουμπ ειναι  μάπα και δεν ξερω αν δουλευουν ως pwm τουλάχιστον, μπας και φορτισουν σωστα τις μπαταριες η θα τις καταστρεψουν
 ...ποση περιπου αυτονομια θα εχω (2xπανελ 24v 240p w)..εγω πιστευω περιπου 2 μερες που μου ειναι αρκετο..ειναι ομως ετσι?!
Αν πουμε οτι πρεπει να βαλω εναν αξιοπιστο mppt ελεγκτή φόρτισης ποιος ειναι οικονομικος και ικανος ...υπαρχει καποιος γυρω στα 150 €...αν οχι μπορει να κανει δουλεια ενας pwm που να δίνει ολη την ισχύ των δυο 24v 240pw panel στις μπαταρίες. ..12v σύστημα

----------


## genesis

Ο inverter θέλει περίπου 300 - 500Wh / ημέρα όταν βρίσκεται σε συνεχή λειτουργία.
Έστω ότι έχεις 5 λάμπες x 5W x 5h = 125Wh / ημέρα για φωτισμό (+500Wh).
Το μικρό ψυγείο αν λειτουργήσει όλη την ημέρα θα θέλει γύρω στην 1kWh (+125Wh +500Wh).

Οι μπαταρίες σου έχουν ονομαστική χωρητικότητα 12V x 230Ah (C100 ?) x 2 =5.520Wh
Η χρήσιμη χωρητικότητα με δεδομένο ότι σε καθημερινή βάση θα φορτίζονται μέχρι το 90% περίπου και δεν θέλεις εκφόρτιση κάτω από το 40% (και πολύ είναι) είναι 2.760Wh (για ρυθμό εκφόρτισης C100).
Άρα, για μόνο τον φωτισμό θα έχεις αρκετά μεγάλη αυτονομία η οποία θεωρητικά ξεπερνά τις 4 ημέρες.
Αν λειτουργήσεις και το ψυγείο η αυτονομία σου θα είναι λίγο μεγαλύτερη από 1 ημέρα.

Πράγματι, χρειάζεσαι έναν καλύτερο ρυθμιστή φόρτισης. Κατά προτίμηση MPPT.
Στείλε μου με π.μ. ένα email.

----------


## pstratos

> Η καλύτερη και σωστότερη λύση θα ήταν να είχες πάρει έναν inverter-charger με ενσωματωμένο μεταγωγικό διακόπτη, αντί για έναν "σκέτο" inverter.
> Με έναν inverter-charger θα είχες την δυνατότητα να συνδέσεις και την γεννήτριά σου.
> Κάθε φορά που θα την έβαζες μπροστά το μηχάνημα θα τροφοδοτούσε τις καταναλώσεις από την γεννήτρια και παράλληλα θα έκανε φόρτιση των μπαταριών.
> Με αυτόν τον τρόπο δεν θα χρειαζόταν να κάνεις κάποιον χειρισμό (πέρα από το να βάλεις μπροστά την γεννήτρια) και δεν θα υπήρχε καθόλου διακοπή της τροφοδοσίας προς τα φορτία.
> 
> Ο φωτισμός 12V χρειάζεται προσοχή καθώς η διαχείριση ρευμάτων DC / χαμηλής τάσης παρουσιάζει κάποιες ιδιαιτερότητες και απαιτούνται μεγαλύτερες διατομές καλωδίων και υλικά με προδιαγραφές DC.
> Στην θέση σου θα προτιμούσα να τροφοδοτούνται όλα από AC αφού θεωρώ δεδομένο ότι το σπίτι έχει πλήρη ηλεκτρολογική εγκατάσταση και πίνακα με όλα τα απαραίτητα από πλευράς ασφάλειας.
> 
> Μπορείς να τροφοδοτείς από τον inverter τα πάντα εκτός από τα "βαριά" φορτία τα οποία θα τα τροφοδοτείς από μία ανεξάρτητη παροχή κατ' ευθείαν από την γεννήτρια. Επίσης, μπορείς να προσθέσεις έναν φορτιστή (ικανό για πολύωρη λειτουργία σε μεγάλο ρεύμα φόρτισης) ώστε παράλληλα να γίνεται κια φόρτιση κάθε φορά που λειτουργεί η γεννήτρια. Θα το χρειαστείς κυρίως τον χειμώνα.





Κάπου παλαιότερα είχαμε αναφερθεί στα "τριπλα" thw victron. μια χρήσιμή δυνατότητα είναι η πρωσορινή επαύξηση της υσχίος χρησιμοποιώντας τις μπαταρίες. Έχεις πχ 3Kw από την γεννήτρια και εσύ ζητάς 4Κw. Ti διαφορά θα στη καλύψει η μπαταρία, ενώ μόλις η ζήτηση πέσει κάτω από τα 3Kw αυτόματα θα γυρίσει σε φόρτιση. Έτσι η γεννήτρια θα δουλεύει πάντα σε ισχύ ικανοποιητικής απόδοσης

----------


## genesis

Σωστός pstratos. Είναι η λειτουργία "power assist" ή "generator support" όπως την λένε άλλοι κατασκευαστές.
Την έχουν σχεδόν όλα τα καλά inverter-charger της αγοράς.
Δεν είναι πάντα ομαλή η μετάβαση από την μια κατάσταση στην άλλη, ειδικά αν η γεννήτρια είναι μικρή σε ισχύ και υπάρχει μεγάλο επαγωγικό φορτίο, αλλά είναι μία λύση αν δεν υπάρχει άλλη.
Στην προκειμένη περίπτωση ο inverter έχει αγοραστεί από τον Μιχάλη και η μόνη περίπτωση να μην ξοδεύεται η ενέργεια των μπαταριών είναι να συνδέσει τα "βαριά" φορτία απ'ευθείας στην γεννήτρια.

----------


## pstratos

Σε πολλές μικρο-μεσαίες γεννήτριες υπάρχουν κάτι κομψοί ιταλικοί αυτόματοι που αναλαμβάνουν την αυτόματη εκκίνηση - σταμάτημα της γεννήτριας (διακοπή / επαναφορά ΔΕΗ) και την οδήγηση 2 ρελε ισχύος. Θα μπορούσε άραγε να χρησιμοποιήσει έναν τέτοιο αυτόματο για την εκκίνηση της γεννήτριας όταν τα φορτία αυξάνουν ?

----------


## vasilllis

> Σε πολλές μικρο-μεσαίες γεννήτριες υπάρχουν κάτι κομψοί ιταλικοί αυτόματοι που αναλαμβάνουν την αυτόματη εκκίνηση - σταμάτημα της γεννήτριας (διακοπή / επαναφορά ΔΕΗ) και την οδήγηση 2 ρελε ισχύος. Θα μπορούσε άραγε να χρησιμοποιήσει έναν τέτοιο αυτόματο για την εκκίνηση της γεννήτριας όταν τα φορτία αυξάνουν ?



Δυσκολο,διοτι απαιτει και την εκμαθηση απο τον χρηστη.Σε τετοια απλα συστηματα Εξαιρετικα βολικο ειναι :
αυτοματισμος βεβαια στο Η/Ζ,εκκινηση σε περιπτωση ζητησης για φορτιση των μπαταριων και καποιος τηλεχειρισμος πριν βαλει πλυντηριο,κουζινα κλπ

----------


## peiperakos

εχω μια απορια αφου τα πανελ ειναι στα 24ν γιατι δεν κανεις και τις μπαταριες σου στα 24ν δηλαδη 2 σειρες παραλληλα μεταξη τους ?

το συστημα σου η θα ειναι στα 24 η στα 12 !

----------


## genesis

Γιατί έχει αγοράσει ήδη 12βολτο inverter και 12βολτη ανεμογεννήτρια.

----------


## pstratos

Οι MPTT φορτιστές του φίλου τι απόδοση έχουν όταν δέχονται τα 24V πάνελ και φορτίζουν τις 12V μπαταρίες?

----------


## Μιχάληςrc

Ευχαριστω για τις γνωσεις και τις εναλλακτικές προτάσεις που μου δίνετε. ..
Παρόλα αυτά το πρωτο πραγμα που θελω να εξασφαλισω ειναι οσο γίνεται με τον υπάρχοντα εξοπλισμο να καλύψω φωτισμο και ενα πολυ μικρο ψυγείο ...Να σας θυμίσω εχω στη διαθεσημου μια ανεμ/τρια 600w μαζι με το ρυθμιστη της και αλλες δυο ιδιες μπαταριες...τοτε που τα αγορασα πιστευα οτι οι αναγκες μου στο μετοχι αυτο ,θα ηταν σαν αυτες της πολης ...Ομως τελικα το να σκέφτεσαι οικολογικά αυτοματα πρεπει να αποβαλεις τις ψευτικες ανακγες που σου δημιουργεί ενα άρρωστο καταναλωτικο σύστημα. ..οποτε αν σου ξεφυγει και μπεις στο τρυπακι να εισαι τελείως ανεξαρτητος την εβαψες οικονομικα .Ας μην ξεχναμε όλα αυτα ειναι αναλλωσιμα ...Οπότε το καλύτερο που εχω να κανω καθοτι οικονομικα δεν με παίρνει. ..ειναι να εχω το σύστημα που περιγραφω παραπανω....2 μπαταριες 230αω ,2 πανελ 240,ινβερτερ 2000 και ενα (Victron Energy BlueSolar MPPT 100/30 30A 24V)..200 ευρο,πιστευω οτι ειναι καλος (εδω θελω μια γνωμη )....αυτα οπως περιγραψε με λεπτομερια ο εμπειρος genesis μου υπερ αρκουν ..στην Κρητη τουλάχιστον απο ηλιο σκιζουμε!...Ετσι αλλο ενα σύστημα που ειναι και αυτο υπεραρκετο απο μονο του..600w ανεμογγενητρια  φορτιστης 2 μπαταρίες 230αω ειναι ετοιμοπολεμο...αερας πολύς. ..
Η γεννήτρια ειναι μια φτηνή 3.5kwa που μαυτη εφτιαξα ολο το σπιτι αυτο με ελαχιστη βενζινη..Σεκαμια περιπτωση δεν ειμαι της φιλοσοφιας βαζω μπροστα γεννητρια φορτιζω μπαταριες....καλυτερα  κερακια!...μονο αν την θες για κανενα δυνατο εργαλείο που ετσι κι αλλιώς θα δουλεψει για λιγο.Αυτην την εχω στην ταρατσα .Για οσους εχουν την απορια λεω οτι οπινακας της εγκαταστασης του σπιτιου εχει εσοδο απο ενα απλο φις ιχυος το οποιο απλα αν θες το βαζεις στην πριζα της γεννήτριας αν θες στον ινβερτερ...αν θες εχοντας το συστημα στον ινβερτερ χρησιμοποιώ την πριζα της γεννητριας για αλλα φορτια...
Και κατι αλλο που θελω να πω ειναι οτι ποτε δεν θα επιλεξω κατι να τοποθετησω που να χαλάει την εικονα του χωρου μου είτε μεσα είτε εξω ...δεν θελω να βλεπω καλωδιωσεις, στυλους ,πανελ,ηλιακα ντεποζιτα και δε συμμαζεύεται. ..τα θεωρώ τεχνολογικη ματαιοδοξία. ..Προτιμω να εχω μικροτερη αποδοση με την αφανη κλίση των πανελ..τρελο αλλα ειμαι λιγο παραξενος.Αυτος ειναι ολογος που σαν πρωτο σύστημα δεν διαλεξα την ανεμογγενητρια! ..Ο πινακας του σπιτιου ειναι ενας παλιος αμερικανικος πολυ λιτος με αρτ εμφάνιση. Ολα τα παρελκομενα ειναι κατω αποενα μεγαλο κουτι το οποιο εχει αυτοματο εξαερισμο προς τα εξω...Σε μια ξυλινη επιφανεια του,η οποια φενεται απτο καθηστικο, θελω να βαλω ολες τις ενδείξεις με ομορφα βιτατζ αμπερομετρα και βολτομετρ και θερμομετρο...Εδω θελω τη  γνωμη σας για την πιο σωστη συνδεσμολογια...Το ξερω σας κουρασα..αλλα ουσιστικα ειναι ενα ειδος  γνωριμιας οι αποψεις...

----------


## genesis

Μιχάλη, συμφωνώ 100% μαζί σου στο θέμα "διαχείριση ενέργειας".
Χρειαζόμαστε στην πραγματικότητα πολύ λιγότερο απ΄όσο καταναλώνουμε.

Γενικά μιλώντας...
Είναι σημαντικό (ακριβώς γιατί δεν σου περισσεύουν χρήματα) να κάνει εύστοχες αγορές και σταδιακά να "χτίσεις" ένα ποιοτικό σύστημα που να καλύπτει τις ανάγκες του σπιτιού σου για πολλά χρόνια.
Ο ρυθμιστής που αναφέρεις είναι πολύ καλύτερος από αυτούς που έχεις. Θα προτιμούσα όμως έναν μεγαλύτερο ώστε να μην χρειαστεί να αγοραστεί και άλλος αν θελήσεις να επαυξήσεις την ισχύ των Φ/Β.
Ο συνδυασμός γεννήτριας / inverter-charger που συνεπάγεται άμεση και εύκολη φόρτιση των μπαταριών κάτω από οποιεσδήποτε συνθήκες, δεν είναι για να σου χαλάσει το σκηνικό με τα κεράκια αλλά για λόγους ασφαλείας. Απολύτως απαραίτητος αν στο σπίτι υπάρχουν παιδιά ή/και ηλικιωμένοι.
Η ηλεκτρολογική εγκατάσταση του σπιτιού πρέπει να είναι σωστή και ασφαλής. Με καλή γείωση, ρελέ διαρροής και την απαραίτητη "ουδετέρωση" (ή "ουδετερογείωση") όπως προβλέπουν οι κανονισμοί για λόγους προστασίας από ηλεκτροπληξία.

----------


## Μιχάληςrc

Συμφωνώ απόλυτα  φιλε genesis με οσα λες ..αλλα δυστυχώς δεν εχω λεφτα για καποιον φορτιστη με περισσοτερα αμπερ ...! Θελω να δωσω για σφαλειες για καλωδια, συνδεσμους οποτε ..αργοτερα εκει που θα βρω λεφτα για δυο πανελ πιστευω ναβρω και για εναν ρυθμιστη ..οταν παρουσιαστει αναγκη.Η ηλεκτρικη εγκατασταση  εχει γινει με 16αρα γειωση με τις απαραίτητες ασφαλειες και αντιηλε/κο φυσικα...Τωρα ψανω να μαθω αν πρεπει να φτιαξω μια μπαρα συνδεσης όλων των γειωσεωνπου να καταλήγει εξω  στον χαλκοπασσαλο γειωσης του κηπου..Οποτε σαυτη την μπαρα μπορω να συνδεσω ολα τα σασι των συσκευων του συστήματος(σε αυτη την μπαρα μπορω να συνδεσω τα αρνητικα των μπαταριων?). .ετσι ολες τις αλλες γραμμες των dc τασεων να ειναι καθαρες στο ματι για να τοποθετησω και τις ασφαλειες τους.Τωρα το θεμα με την ουδετερογειωση δεν ξερω πως να την κανω ....αν ειναι να συνδεσω ουδετερο και γειωση μαζι δεν καταλαβαίνω σε ποιο σημειο της εγκαταστασης να το κανω και σε τι θα εξυπηρετήσει. ..θα το ψαξω αλλωστε..εχω δουλειά ακομη...!

----------


## Μιχάληςrc

http://oaedhlectrologoi.blogspot.gr/...g-post_17.html

Αυτο ειναι ενα πολυ καλο άρθρο για το πως δουλευει και η ουδετερογειωση...της δεη στις πολεις
Στην περιπτωση όμως  την δικημου εχοντας παροχη απο ινβερτερ η γεννήτρια σε ενα πινακα εσωτερικης εγκαταστασης ..πως ειναι η πιο σωστη γειωση?

----------


## genesis

Η γείωση του σπιτιού είναι ίδια είτε έχεις παροχή από ΔΕΗ είτε από φωτοβολταϊκά/μπαταρίες/inverter.
Θα πρέπει να είναι όσο μεγαλύτερης αγωγιμότητας μπορείς να την κάνεις.

Επειδή σε κάποιους inverter δεν ορίζεται ουδέτερος / φάση και η έξοδός τους είναι συμμετρική (floating), θα πρέπει να ορίσεις εσύ τον αγωγό του "ουδέτερου" οπότε ο άλλος γίνεται αυτομάτως ο αγωγός της "φάσης".
Ο ουδέτερος συνδέεται με την γείωση ΠΡΙΝ από τον ρελέ διαρροής για να υπάρχει προστασία κατά ηλεκτροπληξίας στην εγκατάσταση.

Απευθύνσου σε ηλεκτρολόγο.

----------


## Μιχάληςrc

Ο δικοςμου ινβερτερ έχει δυο σουκο μπριζες...παιζει να δουλεψει το δοκιμαστικο κατσαβίδι στην αναγνώριση της φασης?..γιατι δεν εχω καταλαβει με τι τροπο η συνδεση ,οριζω τηνφαση..η απλως συνδεω τον ενα πολο στην γη καιστον ουδετερο και αυτοματα γίνεται ο άλλος πολος φαση?
Δηλαδή εγω πως μπορω να ξερω αν ειναι απο αυτους που λες..αφού τα στοιχεια του δεν γραφουν για κατι τετοιο...παρα μονο τα κλασικα και οτι καταναλωνει το λιγοτερο14w χωρις φορτιο και  το περισσότερο 28w και στεναχωρηθηκα γιατι τελικα αυτος θα δουλευει ολη τη μερα και ειναι πολλά τα ασκοπα βατ(σωστος ο genesis που συμπεριελαβε και την καταναλωση του ινβερτερ κατι που δεν το κανουν αλλοι στους υπολογισμους τους..)
Ευχαριστω για τη βοήθεια. ..οπως και ναχει ομως θα ρωτησω ειδικο που κανει ανεξαρτητα σύστηματα φωτ/β και θα σας ενημερωσω ..

----------


## genesis

Εφόσον έχει απλούς ρευματολήπτες σούκο και δεν υπάρχει σήμανση για το ποια είναι η φάση και ποιος ο ουδέτερος, τότε έχει έξοδο floating.
Το δοκιμαστικό κατσαβίδι θα πρέπει να σου ανάβει το ίδιο και στους δύο ακροδέκτες.
Επίσης, με το μηχάνημα αποσυνδεδεμένο από τις μπαταρίες, μπορείς να επιβεβαιώσεις ότι κανένας από τους δύο ακροδέκτες δεν έχει βραχυκύκλωμα με την γείωση (του μηχανήματος).

Αν είναι έτσι στην ουσία "βαφτίζεις" τον έναν από τους δύο ως ουδέτερο και τον συνδέεις με την γείωση (του σπιτιού και του μηχανήματος).
Ο άλλος θα είναι πλέον η φάση και όταν θα έχεις κάνει την συνδεσμολογία θα δεις ότι το δοκιμαστικό θα ανάβει πλέον ΜΟΝΟ στον αγωγό που θα έχεις ορίσει ως φάση.

Για τους inverter που ΔΕΝ διαθέτουν μετασχηματιστή χαμηλής συχνότητας στην έξοδό τους (αν δεν το γνωρίζεις το καταλαβαίνεις από το μέγεθος και βάρος τους αλλά και από την τιμή τους) και ανάλογα με το κύκλωμα ισχύος τους, η παραπάνω συνδεσμολογία μπορεί να δημιουργήσει προβλήματα στο ίδιο το μηχάνημα.

Δυστυχώς, τα πράγματα είναι πολύ πιο περίπλοκα απ΄όσο αρχικά φαίνονται και η ποιότητα των μηχανημάτων θέτει περιορισμούς που μπορεί να έχουν να κάνουν ΚΑΙ με θέματα ασφάλειας. Άλλο είναι αυτό που θα πάρουμε για να έχουμε στο αυτοκίνητο για ρεύμα στο κάμπινγκ ή για μια ώρα ανάγκης και άλλο αυτό που είναι κατάλληλο για να λειτουργεί στο σπίτι μας 24/7 για τα επόμενα 10 χρόνια...

Σε κάθε περίπτωση να είσαι πολύ προσεκτικός και δεν πρέπει να ξεχνάς ότι ασχολείσαι με θανατηφόρες τάσεις.

----------


## pstratos

Θα σου πρότεινα να μην γειώσεις τον έναν πόλο ούτε το - της τροφοδοσίας με γείωση ΑΝ ΔΕΝ ΤΟ ΕΠΙΤΡΕΠΕΙ ΡΗΤΑ Ο ΚΑΤΑΣΚΕΥΑΣΤΗΣ.
Είμαι πόλυ τυχερός παθόν όταν επιβεβαίωσα με άσχημο τροπο το ρητο ΤΑ INVERTER ΚΑΙ ΟΙ ΓΕΝΝΗΤΡΙΕΣ ΣΚΟΤΩΝΟΥΝ.
Κάθώς δοκιμάζαμε inverter καλη σου ώρα βρέθηκε το - των μπαταριών στη γη του συστήματός μας η οποία με τη σειρά της στα ~400V προς την γείωση. Είμασταν πολύ τυχεροί όταν η ηλεκτροπληξία που πάθαμε έκαψε μια τηλεμετρία, USB-serial, μια μητρική, και ενα supply λαπτοπ! Εκεί κάποιο εξάρτημα ευτυχώς διέκοψε το κύκλωμα.....
Για αυτό όπως σου λέει ο Κώστας αν με το ρεύμα είσαι προσεκτικός με τα inverter να είσαι 10Χ προσεκτικότερος

----------


## Μιχάληςrc

Συζητώντας με εναν ειδικο στα συστηματα αυτα με συμβουλεψε να μην ασχοληθω καθολου με ουδετερογειωση σενα τετοιο μικρο συστημα απλα να εχω κανει κανονικα μια καλη γειωση για το συστημα των 220 οπως και εχω κανει, στην οποια να συνδεθει ο ινβερτερ στην βιδα  γειωσης που εχει στο σασι του...ετσι απλα .Φυσικα μου αποκλεισε το να συνδεσω τα αρνητικα των μπαταριων στη γειωση γιατι δεν εχουν καμια σχεση μα την γειωση...εγω  ρωτησα γιατι σε σχεδιο γραμμικό που εχω δει βλεπω το αρνητικο των μπαταριων να το γειωνουν...
Τωρα το σημαντικό που αποκόμισα ειναι οτι με τον mppt φορτηστη που μου πρότεινε αν και κανει 200€ επειδή δέχεται την ταση που δινουν τα 2 πανελ μου σε σειρα ,ο πιο αποδοτικος τροπος ειναι να τα συνδεσω σε σειρα οποτε το ρευμα που θα δινει ο mppt ,θα ειναι σαφως περισσότερο  και θαχω καλυτερη αποδωση τις μετριες ημερες....αν ο ινβερτερ μου ηταν 24v θακανα ολο συστημα 24αρι.Τελος ,οπως και σεις προτείνετε παντα ο εξοπλισμός να προβλεπει μελοντικη αναβάθμιση  ετσι και ο ειδικος μου προτεινε να παρω τον αμεσως επομενο φορτιστη 300€ για να μπορω να βαλω κιαλλα πανελ στο μέλλον. ..μουβαλε φιτιλια λοιπόν. .και σκέφτομαι να πουλησω την ανεμογγενητρια 600w την οποία δυσκολα θα την χρησιμοποιησω για αισθητικους λογους αλλα και δυσκολιας τοποθετησης ..και να αναβαθμιζομαι μονο με πανελ που ειναι σχετικα φθηνά και αθόρυβα ....

----------


## genesis

Να ενημερώσεις τον ειδικό ότι η ασφάλεια της εγκατάστασης (AC) ΔΕΝ συσχετίζεται με την ισχύ ή το μέγεθος του συστήματος παροχής ενέργειας με κανένα τρόπο.
Από την στιγμή που παράγονται 230VAC που τροφοδοτούν ρευματολήπτες (πρίζες) και η χρήση τους είναι τυχαία (τυχαίος χρήστης - τυχαία συσκευή), η εγκατάσταση θα πρέπει να διαθέτει προστασία κατά ηλεκτροπληξίας.

Η μόνη περίπτωση που θα κάναμε τα "στραβά μάτια" σε μία τέτοια εγκατάσταση, θα ήταν αν τροφοδοτούσε συγκεκριμένα φορτία (π.χ. μία αντλία ή 3 λαμπτήρες) και μόνο αυτά. Όταν δηλαδή δεν θα υπήρχε στην εγκατάσταση ρευματολήπτης όπου κάποιος (τυχαίος) θα μπορούσε να συνδέσει μία οποιαδήποτε συσκευή.

Για τα υπόλοιπα, λίγο - πολύ έχουν ήδη γίνει αναφορές σε προηγούμενα σχόλια και είναι γενικώς σωστά.

----------


## Μιχάληςrc

Εχεις απολυτο δικιο....αλλα να σου πω δεν τον εκοψα να ξερει και πολλα για τη ουδετερογειωση οποτε απλα μου ειπε τι θα εκανε αυτος...τα συμπερασματα δικα μας...υποτίθεται οτι κανει εγκαταστασεις τετοιων συστηματων μου ειπε προφανως τι κανει σε παρομοιες περιπτωσεις!?
Πρεπει να ψάχνουμε μεχρι να ξεχωρίσουμε ..το τι συνήθως γίνεται με το τι θα πρεπει να γίνεται. ..

----------


## ΚΑΤΣΑΒΙΔΗΣ

καλημερα θα ηθελα να ρωτησω οταν εχεις 24v πανελ τι ειναι καλυτερο και πιο αποδοτικο να  ειναι 24 Η 12v η εγκατασταση
δηλαδη πιο απο τα δυο εχει καλητερη αποδοση στην φωρτηση

----------


## alefgr

Το καθένα έχει τα υπέρ και κατά του.

Το inverter που δουλεύω σε περιπτώσεις διακοπής τάσης, είναι 24 volts. Το επόμενο όμως που θέλω να πάρω και που θα είναι inverter-ups-charger, θα το πάρω στα 12 volts γιατί έχω βαρεθεί τις αποκλίσεις που εμφανίζουν οι μπαταρίες, όταν είναι σε σειρά μετά από χρονικό διάστημα λειτουργίας.

----------

